# cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora



## gred

He encontrado un refrán -  "Está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora". Por Google sé que es de Argentina. Se refiere a una persona indecisa.  ¿Pero alguien sabe qué es una Gata Flora - un gato en particular?  ¿Y lo que quiere decir es que la gata hace ruido si está dentro de casa o si esta fuera, no?  Gracias.


----------



## AJGP

Hola,
"La Gata Flora" no es un gato en particular, simplemente es para que haya rima entre "Flora" y "llora". 
En cuanto al significado, creo que tienes razón.


----------



## fsabroso

No, no es por estar dentro de la casa. Es muy hablado que cuando la gata tiene sexo chilla, y cuando termina comienza a maullar, como el llanto de un bebe.

Usan el nombre "Flora" solo para que rime con el final "llora".

Se refiere a aquellas personas que reclaman frecuentemente y cuando se les intenta resolver el reclamo no están conformes, sino al contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## illari

Para mí que la imagen tiene elementos sexuales...


----------



## AJGP

Fsabroso e Illari tienen razón, el dicho tiene connotación sexual.


----------



## walro

Los elementos sexuales están claros, fsabroso los explica muy bien. Una frase que creo tiene el mismo sentido es: Estás como el perro del hortelano, que ni come, ni deja comer.


----------



## gred

Muchas gracias a todos - ya esta claro.  Cuando lo lei, tome como algo sexual, pero tenia muchas dudas - gred


----------



## Coyoacan

walro said:


> Los elementos sexuales están claros, fsabroso los explica muy bien. Una frase que creo tiene el mismo sentido es: Estás como el perro del hortelano, que ni come, ni deja comer.



_¿Perro del hortelano...ni come ni deja comer?_

Disiento contigo, Walro. Más bien este dicho tuyo se ha de referir a la *indecisión *de alguien; mientras que la Gata Flora es acerca de la *inconformidad* de alguien..., parecidas, pero no lo mismo: no vayas a revolver al buen Gred.

Por otro lado: no es que todos los buenos refranes tengan que rimar..., pero en definitiva, no capto cómo ha de "pegar" éste en la mente del que lo escucha, pues no rima, ni lleva ritmo en lo más mínimo... (¿no estará incompleto?) Para el caso sugiero el mexicano *"Ni picha, ni cacha, ni deja batear".* que aunque no rima, sí lleva ritmo (pero estos dos ya serían asuntos de otro hilo: Sorry, mods!).

Por otro lado, Gred, dicha frase nunca la había oído, pero me parece de lo más cómica (¡solté la carcajada al leerla!) Sin embargo, ten cuidado -por razones obvias- del contexto en el que la uses, porque no todos pensarán que es apropiada... En contextos sociales relajados (entre amigos, familiares, en confianza) me parece que no solo es muy contundente, sino alegre, y te será muy útil. 

Saludos cordiales, foreros...


----------



## earthguido

El perro del hortelano no come ni deja comer al amo.

Pero estoy de acuerdo con Coyoacan, no tiene nada que ver con la Gata Flora.


----------



## gred

Thanks, Coyoacan, your response was very helpful and I did not expect any more comments after so long.


----------



## 0scar

*Gata flora*
 
Si te miro, dices que soy celosa
si no miro, que no doy la hora
si lloro, soy muy llorona
y si me río, que no me importa...
​


> 17. CANCIONES Y POEMAS
> Está permitido citar y traducir hasta cuatro líneas de letras de canciones y poemas. Los hilos y los mensajes con más de cuatro líneas de canciones o poemas serán eliminados sin excepción.


​


----------



## abeltio

En Argentina el gataflorismo se refiere a aquellas personas, no necesariamente mujeres, que nada* les viene bien... 

*También se usa: no hay por~nga que les venga bien.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

gred said:


> He encontrado un refran - "está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora". Por Google se que es de Argentina y refiere a una persona indecisa. Pero algien sabe que es una Gata Flora - un gato en particular? Y lo que quierre decir es que la gata hace ruido si esta dentro de casa o si esta fuera, no? gracias


En efecto la Gata Flora es más que indecisa, no sabe lo que quiere, no está contenta con nada.

Cuando se lo meten chilla y protesta, y cuando se lo sacan llora y se lamenta.


----------



## zumac

Coyoacan said:


> _¿perro del hortelano...ni come ni deja comer?_
> 
> Disiento contigo, Walro. Más bien este dicho tuyo se ha de referir a la *indecisión *de alguien; mientras que la Gata Flora es acerca de la *inconformidad* de alguien...
> ......
> Saludos cordiales, foreros...


 
Esta famosa frase se la escuche a una amiga argentina hace 27 años. Es una de mis favoritas.

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el análisis de Coyoacan donde dice que se trata de la *inconformidad* de alguien.

*Es como el bebe que llora. No sabe lo que quiere, pero sabe que no lo tiene.*

Saludos.


----------



## gred

abeltio: ¿Qué quieres decir con "no hay por~nga que les venga bien"?
No entiendo "por~nga", gracias.


----------



## abeltio

"~" = "o" Slang word for phallus.


----------



## gred

Gracias por haberlo explicado.  Viví en España durante mucho tiempo y aunque he oído muchas palabras por falo / pene, no habia oído aquello.


----------



## abeltio

Lo encontré recién buscando: no-hay-poronga-que venga bien.

Es más o menos lo que se dijo hasta ahora..., con algunos agregados cordobeses.


----------



## εïз JULIET εïз

Concuerdo con las explicaciones de arriba.
Para agregar y seguir aclarando, esta frase de la gata Flora se asemeja a una muy usada aqui en Argentina que dice *"No hay pastito que le venga bien"* (versión no censurada de "no hay por~nga que le venga bien"). 
En este caso, pastito hace referencia a los perros, que cuando van a hacer sus necesidades buscan y buscan el mejor lugar (pastito) para hacerlo. Por eso "no hay pastito que les venga bien" a las personas que no se conforman con nada.

¡Espero aporte algo!


----------



## gred

¡Qué gracioso es!  Me acuerdo de un compañero en España que hablaba de los que dan muchas vueltas en un parking para tener un espacio un poco más cerca de la tienda, ¡son como los perros que dan muchas vueltas buscando un lugar para hacer sus necesidades!


----------



## Coyoacan

gred said:


> He encontrado un refran -  "está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora". Por Google se que es de Argentina y refiere a una persona indecisa.  Pero alguien sabe que es una Gata Flora - un gato en particular?  Y lo que quierre decir es que la gata hace ruido si esta dentro de casa o si esta fuera, no?  gracias



Vine acá a dar la vuelta y se me ha ocurrido otra acepción para el dicho éste: (vocablo "mete" sin letras N, por favor) 

 *Está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se *le mete* chilla y cuando se *le saca* llora* 

¿¿¿Pudiera ser que quien inventó el dicho éste no pretendía tuviera elementos sexosos sino que sencillamente describía una de las más mundanas actividades que pudiera haber, que es la sacar a la gata medio día a exteriores que le de el aire, y ya para la tarde-noche, meterla de vuelta al hogar???

He de suponer que no tardarán en lloverme los más ortodoxos de nuestros colegas analistas de las complejidades del idioma de Cervantes arguyendo que: _"¡Cómo que SE *LE *SACA? Si a los animales no se atribuyen características humanas, por tanto debe ser SE *LA* SACA!"..._ en cuyo caso quedaría así:

 *Está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se *la mete* chilla y cuando se *la saca* llora* 

Admito que para muchos el lustre de la frase se ha perdido con este análisis pero pues ¿qué quieren? -Esta mente inquisidora no me deja en paz.  A ver si alguien tiene una opinión en pro o en contra de lo dicho pues para eso son los foros. Ahi se las dejo y su más fina consideración.

Con cariño, el chillón de Coyoacán frente a la compu, quien preferiría estar afuera que acá adentro encerrado!


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Coyoacan said:


> Vine acá a dar la vuelta y se me ha ocurrido otra acepción para el dicho éste: (vocablo "mete" sin letras N, por favor)
> 
> *Está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se *le mete* chilla y cuando se *le saca* llora*
> 
> ¿¿¿Pudiera ser que quien inventó el dicho éste no pretendía tuviera elementos sexosos sino que sencillamente describía una de las más mundanas actividades que pudiera haber, que es la sacar a la gata medio día a exteriores que le de el aire, y ya para la tarde-noche, meterla de vuelta al hogar???
> 
> He de suponer que no tardarán en lloverme los más ortodoxos de nuestros colegas analistas de las complejidades del idioma de Cervantes arguyendo que: _"¡Cómo que SE *LE *SACA? Si a los animales no se atribuyen características humanas, por tanto debe ser SE *LA* SACA!"..._ en cuyo caso quedaría así:
> 
> *Está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se *la mete* chilla y cuando se *la saca* llora*
> 
> Admito que para muchos el lustre de la frase se ha perdido con este análisis pero pues ¿qué quieren? -Esta mente inquisidora no me deja en paz. A ver si alguien tiene una opinión en pro o en contra de lo dicho pues para eso son los foros. Ahi se las dejo y su más fina consideración.
> 
> Con cariño, el chillón de Coyoacán frente a la compu, quien preferiría estar afuera que acá adentro encerrado!


No soy ortodoxo pero por el mero placer de polemizar me reintegro al hilo.

Tienes toda la razón al proponer como válida la versión *cuando se la mete* (a la casa) _*chilla y cuando se la saca*_ (de la casa)* llora*, tal como lo preferiría una señorita educada en colegio de monjas.

Pero el vulgo prefiere la versión más picaresca _*cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora*_.


----------



## Coyoacan

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> ...el vulgo prefiere la versión más picaresca _*cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora*_...



Si, no pude evitar la carcajada!  Gracias. Saludos!


----------



## actitudlunatica

pues yo siempre lo vi con la clara connotación sexual... convengamos que a los perros se los saca a pasear, pero no es algo característico de los gatos. Sí en cambio lo es el chillar y maullar en aquellas circunstancias.

(fue mi primer post!... hola a todos!!!)


----------



## NuBus

El perro del hortelano...

se refiere a un "tocapelotas" que además de no hacer nada no deja hacer nada a los demás, como el típico enredón de clase o el vago de la oficina.


----------



## romina_arena

Hola!
¿Alguien sabe cómo decir "gata flora..." en inglés? Algún idiom o expression con similar significado? Hace tiempo que estoy tratando de encontrar y no he podido.

Gracias

Romina


----------



## 0scar

Parece que no hay nada.
http://74.125.93.132/search?q=cache...cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&lr=lang_en|lang_it|lang_es


----------



## romina_arena

Yeah, I have already seen that ...


----------



## Goesta

Una expresion en ingles que lleva (habitualmente) una connotacion similar:

"Mary, Mary, Miss Contrary..."

refiriendose a una persona que siempre prefiere oponerse a todo, aun cuando se haga lo que pide, alguien que parece imposible de hacer feliz.


----------



## k-in-sc

It's "Mary, Mary, _quite_ contrary," from the nursery rhyme.


----------



## lamarca

gred said:


> He encontrado un refran -  "está como la Gata Flora, que cuando se la meten chilla y cuando se la sacan llora". Por Google se que es de Argentina y refiere a una persona indecisa.  Pero algien sabe que es una Gata Flora - un gato en particular?  Y lo que quierre decir es que la gata hace ruido si esta dentro de casa o si esta fuera, no?  gracias



Tengo entendido que el refrán original se refiere a la gata _*DE*_ Flora. Saludos.


----------



## tomas_79_87

Yo lo conocía como "Sos como la gata flora, te la ponen grita y cuando te la sacan llora", sería lo mismo que "No hay poronga que te venga bien". O si quieren decirlo más delicado "Histérico/a de mierda".


----------



## tonguingaround

Creo que es equivalente a la expresión:
"you'd complain if you were *hung with a new rope*"


----------



## k-in-sc

I've never heard "you'd complain if you were hung/hanged with a new rope" and am not sure exactly what it's supposed to mean. But people say "la gata Flora" all the time.


----------



## tonguingaround

ok, I thought it was a set phrase similar to the one being discussed in this thread. I read it here 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2843341
(#8 and #9)
Thanks


----------



## pablogrod

Me alegro de poder contribuir, y lamento llegar tanto tiempo después, pero tal vez a tiempo para nuevos lectores. El refrán es efectivamente argentino y es una metáfora que refiere al sexo pero su sentido trasciende sus connotaciones sexuales. Se refiere a cualquier persona que *nunca está conforme*. Que se queja *pase lo que pase*. No es un personaje en particular que exista fuera de este refrán. Cuando dice que "se la meten" y "se la sacan·  se refiere a la "pija", una forma coloquial de denominar al órgano sexual masculino. "Chillar" es gritar, y "llorar" en este contexto es casi lo mismo. O sea que la gata Flora se queja tanto cuando se la meten como cuando se la sacan. Siempre llora. Siempre se queja. No hay nada que le venga bien. Cuando una persona se queja del sol y de la lluvia, del frío y del calor, de la soledad y de la compañía, etc. se dice que es como la gata Flora.


----------



## k-in-sc

"There's no pleasing you" (= you're never happy, no matter what anyone does)


----------



## NuBus

Pues es solo porque rima. No hay que buscarle más profundidad al asunto. Es como decir (como en mi barrio) "Ser más lento que el Facundo, que se echó una carrera a sí mismo y quedó segundo". Si se hubiese llamado Luís María o Ángel Benito, el refranillo quedaría en agua de borrajas.
Y ya puestos, de reproducción nada. El refrán habla de una gata que hace como todas las gatas en celo. Mete escándalo cuando pide, cuando le dan y cuando le quitan. Sexo y ya. Pero el sentido es de persona molesta, quejica e insoportable.


----------



## jasminasul

I've heard different versions in Costa Rica and they all have sexual connotations.
I'll add that male cats have penile spines...


----------

